# Anyone had these tests done?



## xxvicky3090xx (Jun 22, 2010)

Hello, im having a gastroscopy and a colonoscopy next week and was curious to knowif anyone on this board has had both/either of these tests done and if so how was it?did they find anything of importance to your symptoms?My main symptoms are : Gas and Pain


----------



## Gabriel (Aug 23, 2009)

The goal of these tests, as far as an IBS diagnosis is concerned, is to not find anything wrong. They will probably only play a part in your IBS story if they find out you have something other than IBS. Although it is possible for some people to find out they have both IBS and perhaps a more serious condition that shows up while doing the upper & lower endoscopies.The actual tests I had were done while under sedation, I didn't really remember any of it. Most people struggle more with the prep work for it than the actual procedure as you need to take a powerful laxative which will keep you in the bathroom for a considerable amount of time. Make sure you give yourself plenty of time for the prep work as it can take a couple of hours to all day depending on what your doctors directions are.


----------



## baldy (Feb 9, 2011)

Gabriel said:


> The goal of these tests, as far as an IBS diagnosis is concerned, is to not find anything wrong. They will probably only play a part in your IBS story if they find out you have something other than IBS. Although it is possible for some people to find out they have both IBS and perhaps a more serious condition that shows up while doing the upper & lower endoscopies.The actual tests I had were done while under sedation, I didn't really remember any of it. Most people struggle more with the prep work for it than the actual procedure as you need to take a powerful laxative which will keep you in the bathroom for a considerable amount of time. Make sure you give yourself plenty of time for the prep work as it can take a couple of hours to all day depending on what your doctors directions are.


----------



## baldy (Feb 9, 2011)

Im not positive on the names but ive been through all the tests twice through my life once when i was 19 and now at 29. If your goin to a learning hospital i would suggest saying no to any witnesses when these tests are performed.. reason being they can be quite embarrasing.. The one test which i cant remember name of was they injescted u with a jelly style substance and had me go to the bathroom sitting on a elevated toilet with about 20 students watching the test.. They wont tell you, but by law u can exclude any witnesses me knowing this would have saved me alot of enbarrasment just my thoughts. but if u explain too me the basic procedures since im not good at names of them i can give you more insite thanks cory


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

Yes, I've had both tests done. The colonoscopy was the worst. The actually procedure itself is fine, I was sedated and can't remember any of it but the preparation you have to take to clean out your bowel isn't too much fun. I would recommend that your last meal before the procedure is fairly low fibre so there is less to clean out of you during the preparation. The preparation I took was KleanPrep but yours might be different but they all essentially work in the same way. I found it quite hard to drink the preparation - I had to drink 2 litres of the stuff the night before and 2 litres the next day. It gets quite hard to drink because you can feel yourself getting fuller and fuller from the liquid as its job is to distend the bowel and force you to have severe diarrhoea. Once the procedure is over you can have some gas pains afterwards but these quickly pass.The gastroscopy was quite easy, no preparation required apart from not eating for a number of hours beforehand. I was again sedated for it so don't remember very much, but it can be a bit sore on the throat afterwards. Luckily mine was carried out whilst in hospital and dinner was served 20 minutes after I came round and I had icecream to numb it.Honestly, you'll be fine. If I can do it, you can and they're important tests to have done so as to exclude any other problems you might have wrong with you.All the best!


----------

